# Down raft



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Chinook helicopter causing a sand storm in Afghanistan. The lad on the right is going to sit it out until it settles. Acrylic on 16"x12" hardboard.







C&C Most welcome as usual.
Steve.


----------

